# Puppy holiday dilemma



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Very excited with the opportunity to have our own Cockapoo. However, 6 weeks after scheduled date for "taking delivery" (ie on aged 8 weeks), we have a one week's holiday in Cornwall booked. There's potential for father in law to look after the pup for the week - he is used to dogs, has owned several in the past and is now aged early 70s but fit/healthy. 
Anyone with any views on whether it is wise to go ahead with the pup given this week away booked...? 
Could it be expected that the pup would be house trained by then...? 
Really don't want to miss out on having our very own Cockapoo - they seem hard to come by - but must think of the pup.
Any comments/guidance welcomed, many thanks !!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We went away for 2 weeks about 8 weeks after we got Dylan. We left him at home with my daughter who used friends to help out when she was at work. It wasn't ideal and it was hard for her but it didn'tt seem to harm Dylan at all. He was house trained before we went with maybe an occasional accident. The main problem is that you will have developed a routine with him and that will be interrupted by the holiday but at least he wIll be well looked after. Only you can decide what's best - if you are going to worry a lot about it then you can always find another litter after your holiday.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi. We have had our pup for 5 days now, and she is doing really well with the toilet training already, which I am really surprised but pleased about. We have 5 nights planned away in June and my sister is going to stay in the house with her, which I don't see as a problem. In fact, it feels like Poppy has been with us much longer as she is so settled in already. In my very limited experience, I would say go for it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i would say if it can be in your own place that the pup is being looked after, then no harm


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We took Rascal to Cornwall when he was 15 wks , we stayed in a caravan and altho he still had the odd overnight accident at home, when we went away he stopped ! This may have been because he was sleeping with us there so we were more aware of him waking ( around 6am ) so when we came back after our wk away he was dry at night. The only problem then was that he cried for 2 nights because he was back to sleeping alone !!
The change of routine didn't faze him, he slept on the 6 hr car journey , we stopped once for him, and Cornwall was very dog friendly !
Where in Cornwall are you going ?


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Off to Mawgan Porth, north coast between Newquay and Padstow. Staying in an "eco house" sharing with another family. Pets not allowed in the house!!!

I'm thinking it might not be fair on the pup (or f-i-law) to have got used to us after 6 weeks and then live with f-i-law for a week - only lives c.5 miles away and is used to dogs, etc, but doesn't feel right somehow.... but don't want to miss out on a cockapoo opportunity...dilemmas, dilemmas...!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ooh hard decisions to make - if you do get puppy I'm sure he would soon adapt at f-in-laws and perhaps the same routine could be followed !
1 wk isn't very long for any of you - Good Luck with whatever you decide.
We stayed near Perranporth - if you go again with a dog there are loads of dog friendly beaches !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hard one, I think the pup will readjust quickly its only a week, its wether your father in law really knows what he could be in for. Your pup could be back to a couple of nights crying, need constantly watching, potential accidents, possibility of chewing .... just playing devils advocate !!! would the breeder have the pup back for a week or is that really not an option... if your father in law really does nt mind then you just decide to go for it and review on return !!! But I think it will be soon back to old routine x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, we went away for a week when Rosie was 15 weeks and she went to my sister's. Rosie was okay (apart from a small dog-on-dog incident that resulted in an emergency trip to the vet!) - her training went slightly backwards, but within a week of getting her back she was exactly as she was when we'd left. HOWEVER, my sister was so stressed -while she was there, Rosie acted as if she'd not been toilet trained at all. And with the vet's trip on top, I felt really awful about having left her. But it was far better for Rosie than kennels would have been.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

As your father-in-law has had puppies in the past he'll obviously know that they're quite high maintenance.

We've had Noodle now for 5 weeks and I would be a bit sad if I was leaving her next week - but totally think she would cope!!

Noodle is completely housetrained - hasn't even gone to the loo in the night for a few weeks (although she still does have a litle wee in excitement when someone new comes to the door!). However, I'm not sure how good she'd be if she was at someone else's house - it may be that she knows where to go rather than knowing she has to ask to go outside... Would your father-in-law be staying at your house?

Also, if you do decide to wait, just keep an eye on websites such as epupz, breedersonline and pets4homes as there are lots of puppies advertised for immediate availability or in the near future.


----------

